# rigid 20" fork?



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi all, looking at my son's next bike to modify. Where can I get a steel replacement fork? Is a BMX fork correct? This is too high and too heavy. axle to crown is 13.5"


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

jewels said:


> View attachment 1069755
> 
> Hi all, looking at my son's next bike to modify. Where can I get a steel replacement fork? Is a BMX fork correct? This is too high and too heavy. axle to crown is 13.5"


BMX forks do not typically have bosses for MTB V-brakes. Rigid 20" MTB forks do exist but are hard to find availablethese days.

Interesting 20" option is this 20" carbon disk brake;
Cycling Bike Bicycle Motocross BMX Full Carbon Fork Caliper Disc Brake 28 6mm | eBay


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

I just just looking ebay...
20" Bike Rigid Fork Aluminum Straight Forks for 406 451 Minivelo Disc V Brake | eBay

This guy has minivelo/folding bikes forks in alu for 20" bikes with canti mounts...wonder has anyone used one for a kids bike? A-c height is 325, which will be a little lower than the 340 on there now and much lighter. it says (support Hub axle system 100/135mm) ..I will have to measure


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

2 of these just landed in my mailbox. They're not kidding about the "raw" part. Mine already have a little rust. Nothing a good primer won't fix, but still. 1" steerer, so there's that.

POC 20" Threadless - Power On Cycling Recumbents Bacchetta, Catrike Lightning RANS TRICE Top End Handcycles


----------



## jblockers (May 16, 2009)

I think that some of the 20" forks (and wheelsets) for mini-velo or folding bikes might work really well and some even have v-brake mounts. The fork Grayjay referenced looks like a mini-velo. The problem is that the highest quality ones are mostly available through foreign language websites based in places where high-end folding bikes are popular like Taiwan. If anyone has success with this route, please post.

I didn't go that route, but I shortened a rigid fork for a larger bike. It looks like it came from the factory, didn't cost too much, was half the weight of the stock fork, didn't take special tools, and was fun. I started a thread showing what I did. This option isn't for everyone, but it does look cool on the bike.







http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...on-20-24-bikes-shorten-29er-fork-1011514.html


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

thanks, I found this and may pull the trigger....340a-c down to 320mm on this bmx fork. I guess the other thing is weird fork rake? Should be ok for neighborhood raging though huh?

Bicycle Fork 20 inch Cromoly Threadless 11 8 x 160mm Caliper Canti Brakes Chrome | eBay


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Those are threads at the top of steerer.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

You might try reaching out to Islabikes and seeing they would sell you a fork for their 20" build (the 20" Beinn). It's a nice lightweight slightly raked fork, my son has one and it's actually far preferable to a heavy suspension fork at this stage of his riding.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

thanks for suggestion. I ordered the ebay fork, it actually is threadless, just not chromed steerer. Funny, as I'm getting the 20" "ready" for later on this year (too short now, I thought), he comes into the garage and says he wants to try. Sure enough, he loving the bike, especially squishing the suspension. I don't know if he will let me take off the Suntour fork. After a good lube, it moves under his 39lbs when jumping curbs. Also, I took off the grip shifters and put on an integrated shimano shifter/v lever (like EF-51). IMO, the short "jr." levers and gripshift is just wrong. Makes his hands have to reach inboard too much, over the wide diameter griftshift. I put on an integrated shifter/lever and I think it's much more suited for little hands getting braking leverage. 

Question, I want to run a road der. and a wider 7 speed freewheel.On this rear der. it has the integrated hanger. How do I install a regular der on it?


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*perfect fit*









for those who want to ditch the crap suspension fork, get these while you can on ebay. Not super light, 1080 grms with 160mm steerer, but I like it much better. Of course, as soon as he jumped his first curb...he said he liked the old suspension fork better. Should have held off first and no riding suspension. Kids.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

Glad it worked out. I was burned twice. Both times they turned out to be threaded. One even had a funky crown race size. Glad to hear the market is finally responding to demand. Of course it happens the year my 7 1/2 year old climbs onto a 26 and loves it.


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

The screw that threads into the green hanger is the one to undo. That is also where you will install the new derailleur.


----------

